# UOA for first change on tuned GSW



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Looks normal. 7.5K on factory fill replaced with LM 5W40. Will be interesting to see how it looks for #2 in 7.5K
Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice. And what is the factory fill for this car per the manual? A 0w-30?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

